# Hearts of Romaine - Bearded Dragon



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

Hey

Im sure i read somewhere that Romaine is ok for beardies, so i bought some Hearts of Romaine for my Beardie as he went of his usual veg. I left him a big bowl of it this morning and came back from work to find it had ALL gone. She has never eaten so much veg before!!!

But the bad side is it seems to have given her some diaorrea and she hasnt touched her live food tonight!

i also gutloaded all the locust with this aswell and they couldnt get through it fast enough!

So my question is, is it okay to feed her this as she seems to really enjoy it?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Some people have claimed that lettuce carries no nutrition, this is very far from wrong, most lettuce cultivators have a high vitamin content (including calcium), romaine does seem to be one of the better lettuces to use, it carries a bunch of other minerals, vitamins which your bearded dragon can benefit from.

People stating that lettuce is of no nutrition means that the animal is using more energy eating the lettuce than it is gaining from it.

So Yes it is okay to feed, but if I was you I would include other foods with it too.

Rocket
Watercress
Spring Cabbage
Dandilion
Alfalfa
Chicory
Endive
Yucca Root
Romaine lettuce
Raddish Tops (grow yourself)
Mustard Greens (grow yourself)
Turnip Tops (grow yourself)
Cassasava
Sweet potato
Snap Peas
Leeks
Parsnip
Okra (sometimes known as ladies finger)
Acorn Squash (Morrisons)
Kamboocha squash (Morrisons)
green beans
Butternut squash

Fruits
Mango
Papaya (mine loves this)
Watermelon
Prickly pear (optunia)


Herbs
Basil
Corriander
Fennell
Mint
Oregano
Sage
Rosemary
Thyme
Dill 
(I try to include at least one different per salad feed)

Flowers

Lavander
Maple
Mesquite
English Chamomile
Dandilion
Baby's tears
Clover
Dahlia
Pinks Petals 
Pansies
Nasturtium
Hibiscus
Carnation
Rose Petals
Geranium
Marigold




Perhaps included two or three times a year.
Carrot
Broccoli
Cauli flower + leaves
Raddishes
Cucumber (hydration)
Swede
Turnip
Pak choi
Bok Choy (high in goitrogens)
Chicory
Clover
Kale (high in goitrogens)
Beet Greens (high in Oxalates and Phytates) 
Swiss Chard (high in Oxalates and Phytates) 
Rocket
Cabbage (high in goitrogens)
Carrot Tops (high in Oxalates and Phytates) 
Spinach (high in Oxalates and Phytates) 
Parsley
leeks


: victory:

but a simple answer is probibly yes, provided it is used with other greens and veg.

I base this on most veg eating animals tbh, their are a few others but I can't be botherd typing them out lol.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

As already explained in the superb post above Romaine lettuce is fine for beardies!! Our beardies instore love it! I also use it as a staple diet for tortoises and if supplemented with all a correct calcium and multi-vitamin suppliment can up an important part of a beardies diet!!


----------



## Warmachine (Jun 28, 2010)

When I was keeping my beardies their main salad dish was romaine lettuce, and I did try to vary their greens with some of the mentioned above but every time they got salad they got romaine and mine grew up healthy and fine, infact they were all in great health.

Although at the time of owning them and feeding them I will say I did not know how good romaine was for them all I knew was that it was acceptable to feed them on it and it was easy enough for me to get it for them as I work in a supermarket so reduced produce items where never really an issue for me :2thumb:


----------

